# I can hardly function



## sabyankat510 (Jun 4, 2018)

I am currently on 0.100 MG of Levothroxine and I have been told I have lost 90% of my thyroid function. I went from .88MG to .50MG and now to .100MG of levothroxine and I still can hardly function from being so tired. My feet and hands swell, I am tired all the time until bed time then I can't sleep, im loosing more hair than normal.... Does anyone have any advice? I was diagnosed with hashimoto hypothyroidism last summer and I feel like its taking forever to get me to where I should be. Its been a year and I have yet to feel some what "normal" again.


----------



## Indianrose (Oct 29, 2017)

Try adding T3, supplements like magnesium, D3 vitamine,B complex, Omega3, try changing your diet ( paleo, LCHF), check your adrenals, iron levels.

Hashimoto is a wrecking ball to your body so you will probably need some suport.

And of course, post your lab results if you have them.,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, if we can see your latest labs, we can be more helpful.


----------



## sabyankat510 (Jun 4, 2018)

Unfortunately I don't have my labs. I can't seem to remember where I put them.. another thing that comes with this is dang brain fog



Indianrose said:


> Try adding T3, supplements like magnesium, D3 vitamine,B complex, Omega3, try changing your diet ( paleo, LCHF), check your adrenals, iron levels.
> 
> Hashimoto is a wrecking ball to your body so you will probably need some suport.
> 
> And of course, post your lab results if you have them.,


----------



## sabyankat510 (Jun 4, 2018)

I will definitely ask for them at my next appointment on the 11th. I can't seem to remember where I put them at.



joplin1975 said:


> Yes, if we can see your latest labs, we can be more helpful.


----------

